# Nochmal Xinerama und Co

## Erdie

Hallo,

bei mir läuft eine nvidia Twinview Konfiguration mit der xorg.conf option: "Xinerama = 0". Ich kann jetzt Icons und Dateien zwischen den Screens hin und herschieben aber keine Fenster. Das war klar. Wenn ich Xinerama auf 1 stelle, dann entsteht eine riesiger Bildschirm mit einem zerschnittenen KDM logon Festern in der Mitte. Das möchte ich auch nicht. 

Mein Ziel ist ein Systemverhalten wie bei Twinview aber mit der Möglichkeit die Fenster hier und herschieben zu können (so wie das mein Windows Desktop zwischen Notebook und Monitor mit ATI Grafik in der Firma auch kann).

Meine eigentliche Frage ist folgende:

Mir wurde hier im Forum gesagt, ich müße mein System mit USE=Xinerama neu bauen. Das habe ich jetzt gemacht. Am Ergebnis hat sich aber NICHTS geändert. Ich kann keine Fenster hin und herschieben. Ist es nicht möglich, zwei getrennte Desktops zu haben, die vollständig interagieren können ohne das man auf einen doppelt so breiten virtuellen Desktop arbeitet?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## firefly

hmm hast due twinview über nvidia-settings im laufenden X eingestellt?

Wenn ja dann ist es kein wunder wiso du dann nur einen großen Screen (aus sicht von kde des WMs).

Das ist ein Problem wie der nvidia treiber die twinview konfiguration an Xinerama verstehende Programme mitteilen möchte.

Der Nvidia treiber hat eine fake xinerama extension eingebaut, welche die "Übersetzung" der TwinView informationen in für Xinerama verstehende Programme erledigt

Denn das Problem ist, das anscheinend trotz XINERAME=0 in der xorg.conf diese Extension trotzdem geladen wird. Und dann kann diese fake Xinerama Extension des nvidia treibers nicht mehr greifen.

Wenn du aber die twinview konfiguration in der xorg.conf hast, muss desweiteren beim starten des X-Servers der 2. Monitor auch angeschlossen und eingeschaltet sein, weil sonst die fake Xinerama extension auch nicht geladen wird.

----------

## Erdie

Ähm ..  :Embarassed:  ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht ganz verstanden, was Du mir sagen wolltest. Um zumindest teilweise auf Deine Frage einzugehn: Ich habe Twinview in der Xorg.conf konfiguriert, xinerama aber auf 0 gesetzt, da sonst nur noch ein großer virtueller Bildschirm angezeigt wird.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ähm ..  ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht ganz verstanden, was Du mir sagen wolltest. Um zumindest teilweise auf Deine Frage einzugehn: Ich habe Twinview in der Xorg.conf konfiguriert, xinerama aber auf 0 gesetzt, da sonst nur noch ein großer virtueller Bildschirm angezeigt wird.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Martin

 

ist dein setup fest? sprich beide Monitore sind immer angeschlossen am Rechner?

Wenn ja dann gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:

1. mit TwinView nur da gibt es ein Problem, der nvidia treiber setzt immer den 1. CRT (meist ein Monitor am vga anschluss) als 1. Screen.

beispiel konfiguratioen von mir:

```
Section "Device" 

    Identifier     "Videocard0" 

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation" 

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT" 

     

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" 

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True" 

    Option         "NoRenderExtension" "False" 

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" 

    Option         "NoLogo" "true" 

    Option         "TwinView"   "True" 

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP, CRT" 

    Option         "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "false" 

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT RightOf DFP" 

    Option         "Metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0;" 

    

EndSection
```

2. Xinerama mit 2 Screens

   siehe http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=888543&postcount=73 für eine beispielkonfiguration

----------

## Erdie

Also meine Config ist fest, es hängen immer 2 Monitore dran, und der 1. ist bie mir ein DVI Gerät, der 2. ein VGA. Dei Beispielkonfig aus Deinem Link führt IMHO aber wegen (Option Xinerama = on) dazu, dass es eben einen großen, virtuellen Monitor gibt. Aber genau das möchte ich ja vermeiden ..

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Also meine Config ist fest, es hängen immer 2 Monitore dran, und der 1. ist bie mir ein DVI Gerät, der 2. ein VGA. Dei Beispielkonfig aus Deinem Link führt IMHO aber wegen (Option Xinerama = on) dazu, dass es eben einen großen, virtuellen Monitor gibt. Aber genau das möchte ich ja vermeiden ..
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Erdie

 

öhm Xinerama ist dafür da einen großen virtuellen Monitor zu erstellen, nur das dieser in mehrere screens unterteilt ist. Wenn du Xinerama verwendest musst du Twinview deaktivieren.

Wenn du es nochmal mit Twinview probieren möchtest, dann hier mal der wichtige Teil aus meiner test Konfiguration:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier     "Videocard0"
> 
>     Driver         "nvidia"
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Ok danke, bedeutet denn Twinview immer zwingend, dass es nicht möglich ist, ein Fenster von einem Screen in den anderen zu schieben, oder ist das ein Fehler in meiner (Twinview-) Konfiguration? Vielleicht habe ich das ja prizipiell falsch verstanden.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ok danke, bedeutet denn Twinview immer zwingend, dass es nicht möglich ist, ein Fenster von einem Screen in den anderen zu schieben, oder ist das ein Fehler in meiner (Twinview-) Konfiguration? Vielleicht habe ich das ja prizipiell falsch verstanden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Erdie

 

nur wenn Twinview im "separate X-Screens" konfiguriert ist sprich beide Ausgänge sind voneinander unabhängig. Mit meiner Beispiel läßt sich ohne Probleme ein Fenster zwischen den screens bewegen.

----------

## Erdie

Ok danke, dann werde ich heute abend einfach mal eine 1:1 Kopie Deiner Konfiguration ausprobieren. 

Worauf es mir ankommt ist, dass der Loginmanager nicht zwischen den Monitoren zerschnitten erscheint und der Background bzw. das Kpanel nicht breit auseinandergezogen wird. Es sollten schon zwei Bildschirmflächen existieren. Gerade dass die Monitore untschiedlich groß sind, macht es sehr unpraktikabel mit so eine  breiten Riesenschirm zu arbeiten. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die meisten Progs mit so einem schrägen Format im  Fullscreen nicht umgehen können.

Aber wie gesagt, ich teste Deine Konfig einfach mal aus. Gruß Erdie

----------

